# Voyant Apple Tv



## megavince (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous;Ayant reçu un Apple Tv à Noël, je le trouve superbe, mais j ai un doute sur celui ci. Le voyant en façade s allume régulièrement tout seul alors qu il est en veille, reste allumé, alors que celui ci est éteinds. Alors est ce le signal pour une maj, ou autre chose? Ou pire, une panne? 
Merci d avance!


----------

